# Bad late evening snack idea



## Theognome (Apr 2, 2009)

I felt kinda hungry, so I toasted an English muffin and fried up some bacon and an egg. After buttering the muffin both sides, I lined it with cheddar cheese and filled it with the bacon and egg. Oh, I did put a dash of garlic powder in it, too.

I really think I'm gonna regret this in the not-so-distant future.

Theognome


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm hungry too, but I don't know what to grab. Something healthy would be easiest since that is what I have around the house, but I kind of feel like chocolate. Or maybe a berry ice cream. I also want some water but I don't want to have to wake up super early in the morning to use the restroom. I hate interrupting sleep.

Bill, let's support each other in these difficult times.

-----Added 4/2/2009 at 12:53:01 EST-----

Oh goody! One of my little sisters had some Christmas M&M minis in the cabinet, so I'm eating those. The old Christmas candy has really been quite useful. I took a box of Santa chocolates from a little sister here at mom's and gave it to another little sister at my dad's this last weekend for her birthday.


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 2, 2009)

That's awful! 

I can't believe that you ate something like that at that time of night without Tabasco sauce.


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## Knoxienne (Apr 2, 2009)

Theognome said:


> I felt kinda hungry, so I toasted an English muffin and fried up some bacon and an egg. After buttering the muffin both sides, I lined it with cheddar cheese and filled it with the bacon and egg. Oh, I did put a dash of garlic powder in it, too.
> 
> I really think I'm gonna regret this in the not-so-distant future.
> 
> Theognome



And to think you were still hungry after that nice baked chicken and mashed potatoes and homemade gravy I made you for dinner!


----------



## Berean (Apr 2, 2009)

Is his avatar indicative of the thinness of Bill's face, or......


----------

